# Turns out to be a 69 ccm charger



## theterrym (Oct 24, 2015)

I got my charger all cleaned up today. I was told it was a 68 but after some reading I believe its a 69 based on the serial number L618057. The hub is dated 68 so I would guess that would also point to it being a 69. It has some scratches, but presents really well. 
I work with all car guys so it was fun telling them all about my new 69 charger, console shift, all original except new upholstery. I think ill wait a 
few days to tell them its a bike and not a car.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Man that is one cool ride....Love that seat , funky kickstand and sprocket 

Mark


----------



## theterrym (Oct 25, 2015)

Turns out I was right the first time. One piece of info I was reading made me believe it was a 69, but I have been told it is actually a very late 68. Not that it really makes a difference. My 3 year old son and I both think its pretty cool sitting in house. My wife though......not so much.


----------



## TheTownPump (Oct 25, 2015)

the good news is: there are more wives to be had than 69 CCMs


----------

